# Vanilla for scent?



## Piedmont (Jan 8, 2012)

Can clear vanilla which is normally used in cooking be used for scenting soap?

I cannot afford to buy scents and maybe make soap for personal use maybe 2-3 times per year.

I need cheap home made scent for a man.

Regards,


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you talking about vanilla extract?  Not a good idea to use in soap.

You can get quality FOs from many vendors for as little as $2 - 3 per ounce.  Not that expensive considering you only need .5 to 1 oz per pound of oils.  Nature's Garden and Peak Candle are on the inexpensive side and they have many fine FOs available.


----------



## SUZBathandBody (Jan 24, 2012)

In my search to find a natural smelling vanilla I am using natural vanilla (low alcohol madagascar) extract, vanilla powder, powdered vanilla beans and vanilla oleoresin (essential oil)... (and combos of these). If you call some of the big vanilla manufacturing companies they may send you samples. I am amazed at the strength of the vanilla scent that comes through. I have used a mix in combination with a tried and true coconut FO (just a smidge to sweeten the vanilla). fyi I am discovering that some of the larger all natural Bath and Body companies in fact due use many kinds of fruit/flower/ etc. extracts to scent their products! I have tried the extract combo in CP and HP, next is to try them in bath bombs. 
btw, I am finding that I need to use half the amount or less of the extract blend for the scent to come through.


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm wondering if finely chopped  fresh vanilla pods soaked in vanilla essential oil would save some of it becoming destroyed in the CP? Kaolin will also be present in my next experiment. Any thoughts? If not I will find out soon!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 19, 2012)

Double post! The VANILLA quest! :mrgreen: 

Well, at first the soap smelled absolutely disgusting! It smelled at first like Vosene or Pears Soap but stronger mixed with baking cookies! It has mellowed down into a very pleasant if unusual spice scent. 

The vanilla if present at all does exist but I don't know what has created the note because there is a lot of strong coco-smelling ingredients in there. This scent came through once the cardamom had settled down. 

Lovely creamy and nourishing bar. But quirky! 

Unless folk go mad at it, it's definitely going to be limited edition.... soooo expensive to make! :shock:


----------



## judymoody (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				SUZBathandBody said:
			
		

> I have used a mix in combination with a tried and true coconut FO (just a smidge to sweeten the vanilla).



I'd love to find a "tried and true coconut FO." Would you mind sharing what you use?


----------



## Deana73 (May 15, 2013)

thanks for the info i was thinking using vanila too


----------



## squeakycleanuk (May 15, 2013)

SUZBathandBody said:


> In my search to find a natural smelling vanilla I am using natural vanilla (low alcohol madagascar) extract, vanilla powder, powdered vanilla beans and vanilla oleoresin (essential oil)... (and combos of these). If you call some of the big vanilla manufacturing companies they may send you samples. I am amazed at the strength of the vanilla scent that comes through. I have used a mix in combination with a tried and true coconut FO (just a smidge to sweeten the vanilla). fyi I am discovering that some of the larger all natural Bath and Body companies in fact due use many kinds of fruit/flower/ etc. extracts to scent their products! I have tried the extract combo in CP and HP, next is to try them in bath bombs.
> btw, I am finding that I need to use half the amount or less of the extract blend for the scent to come through.



How does the vanilla extract effect the shelf life of your soaps. I found this

http://www.vanillamart.co.uk/alcohol-free-halal-madagascan-vanilla-extract/

is this similar to what you used? It says its glycerin based, so I was just concerned that it might lead to rancid soap. I'd love to make some natural vanilla soap but don't want to fork out for expensive ingredients without knowing that they are suitable first.

I've had a look for vanilla oleoresin too, its also very pricey. Can you get away with using very small amounts?


----------



## dagmar88 (May 15, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I'd love to find a "tried and true coconut FO." Would you mind sharing what you use?



:razz: my thought exactly.


----------



## julieanne (Jun 14, 2013)

*A really yummy vanilla that is $$ but you use very little*

Try Vanilla 5th dark available at Texas Natural Supply for a really true over the top vanilla scent in soaps. It lasts but doesn't have that fake vanilla cake smell. A tiny bit goes a long way.


----------

